# Thermometer & Tin Foil



## obrien73 (Jul 30, 2010)

Did a search and couldn't find an answer so here goes -

When wrapping a Boston Butt or Brisket with foil how do you arrange the thermometer? I have a wired unit and when I wrapped my Boston Butt with foil last weekend the readings went through the roof. I tried to isolate the probe from the foil, but had no success. Had to finish it in the oven with a thermometer than connects directly to the oven. I have a CDN DTP482 thermometer. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

First off what kind of thermo meter do you have?? I think that you should have left it in the meat and let it sit for awhile and see if it went down again. Now I have foiled a many of butts and I have never had a themro unit go crazy. But I also think that you need to check/test you thermometer in boiling water and it should read 212° just don't let the probe rest on the sides or the bottom of the pan. I'm not formilar with your particular unit either. You sjould really have a few of them. I have 4 that I use for almost every smoke. A couple for the smoker and one for the meat and more for other pieces of meat as needed. Now You also need to stop into Roll Call and introduce yourself and your equipment and we can give you the big welcome we like to give to New Members.


----------

